# Wedding Shoot ::FacePalm::



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 11, 2010)

Yes, I know some of you are probably like...::Facepalm:: Ugh.. oh no..haha.

ok so here is what happened.. My best friend's brother is getting married today. He had originally hired a photographer..but he called and canceled at the last minute with some lame excuse, leaving them photographer-less. Super crappy of him.. but sh*t happens.

Thats where I come in. She called me out of desperation, asked me if I would do it.* I said no.*. I dont do weddings. I am no professional, no way-shape or form. *NO!*
I explained to her the risks, and how new I am to this... and i don't want to be liable or shunned if they come out crappy.
Well, she WILL NOT, take No for an answer.

She explained to me that there will be other Point n' shoots... and so they'd be back up .
She told me don't stress it. They know your a noob at this and will not hold it against you, they want your help and appreciate it, "besides it will be good experience for you"... ( Hey i can't disagree there! LOL)

So after some thought.. I gave in.
So here I am. *All I can do is give it my BEST!* and Make it Fun!  I am going out early to check out the area, and get pre wedding shots.
It is in a Church... so I am super nervous about the lighting.

Heres my "question"...

I am WAY to  new to the settings, and dont want to risk it.. so I am going to depend on the AutoMode-and The scene settings. *Is Portrait good to use in a case like this ( more so than Auto)????* I know you guys are like Anti-AutoMode..lol Just work with me PLEASE LOL!
*
And how to turn the SOUND off on the camera ( If thats recommended )?*

I Really appreciate any help or suggestions...


_____If you read this through, there are pictures. Here are links to some more as well...____

http://www.flickr.com/photos/50168689@N02/

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...um-photo-gallery/203421-janis-c-c-please.html


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 11, 2010)

Would the 18-55mm, or the 55-200mm be better to use for this situation?? :meh: I was planning on the 200... but anyone correct me if im wrong.

the 50mm, isnt available to me right now.. so i have the two options above...=/


----------



## Hardrock (May 11, 2010)

Run and go get a flash and maybe rent a lens with f2.8. You will definitely want to use your 50 F1.8  and I would use Av mode. Extra batteries , lots of memory , and alot of prayer. Good luck and have fun.  

Check this out: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/professional-gallery/20069-hot-tips-wedding-photography.html


----------



## Geaux (May 11, 2010)

I've never done weddings before, but I've done a Baptism.  Just have fun with it.  Bring your tripod and remember no flash (at least during the ceremony in church). Use the 50mm , but I'm sure you'll be able to make due.

Good LUCK! (and hope she really meant that she wouldn't mind if they didn't come out well)

PS, Reallly BAD on the original photographer though.  They should be ashamed.


----------



## Aayria (May 11, 2010)

To turn the sound off on your D-5000, push the "info" button, then go down to "shooting modes."  There should be one in that list called "quiet mode."  (You can use the little " ? " button to show the names of the icons.)  In silent mode, your AF will not beep, and your AF lamp will not light.

   If you have to choose an auto mode, I would recommend portrait over Auto.. But I would highly advise aperture priority or shutter priority if you're not comfortable with manual. 

  When I'm shooting in a Church, I don't like to use flash because chances are that a little pop up flash isn't going to light things evenly enough or strong enough to bother. I'd stick on your 50mm 1.8 and use it for the majority of the "action" shots during the ceremony.  Keep it wide open, (or mostly wide open without loosing too much focus)  and get as close as the pastor/ couple will allow you to be.  

   I asked the priest at this girl's quinceanera how close he was alright with having the photographer stand for pictures during the ceremony, and he said "as close as my nose if you have to!" LOL .  Some pastors are great about this.. Some will say you must stand at the back of the Church ><  (time for telephoto and tripod!)

  But if they are comfortable with you moving around while things are happening (try to be as non distracting as possible) don't be shy and take advantage of it! You'll get your best shots this way.  When I finally got over being nervous during Church events, I was able to take some of my favorite shots.  Here's one during that girl's quinceanera







  I haven't done weddings yet (and hopefully won't be in your situation for a good long while LOL).. But I've done events in Churches and have had the best luck and control will my  50mm.  Later, I like to do some wide angle shots and get more of the Church in the frame, or try some creative things- but I always have the best luck with the 50mm. Just be aware of your aperture and how much you want in focus. It's very easy to miss the focus when you shoot wide open.

   Another great tip I heard that helped me a ton, was don't be afraid to boost your ISO. Especially with indoor Church photography. Will your pictures be more noisy? (possibly, probably at the highest settings..) But don't let yourself miss the perfect shot because you had to lower your shutter speed too low, or close your aperture too much all because you had "ISO fears.  =P"   Good exposure, fast enough shutter speeds, are much more likely to make the biggest impact on your pictures than your ISO will.  It takes a good eye to notice the ISO noise in most pictures, especially if there is no camera shake, overblown exposure, or underexposer to make it more obvious.

   And most importantly HAVE FUN!! What a great opportunity! I know ideally you wouldn't have to be the main photographer- you would like to second shoot, or back up, or anything but be stuck as their only photographer.  But as you clearly demonstrated, you're stuck with it, so now you can make the most of it. You'll get great experience- don't be afraid to be creative!  Just maybe they will be pleasantly suprised with the results =)

Best of luck!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 11, 2010)

Hardrock said:


> Run and go get a flash and maybe rent a lens with f2.8. You will definitely want to use your 50 F1.8  and I would use Av mode. Extra batteries , lots of memory , and alot of prayer. Good luck and have fun.
> 
> Check this out: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/professional-gallery/20069-hot-tips-wedding-photography.html



I Dont have the 50mm in hands YET, its in the mail..lol so thats OUT.Ahh!:meh:


And something else super sucky... i live in a SMALL ass- One horse town.. NO where to get any photography equipment here.. What are the chances wal-mart has it? LMAO oh man 
I knew i needed more flash... i told her there.. *sigh* She says, whatever it'll be fine.
Extra batteries. Check.
Extra memory. Check.
Back up P/S Camera ( Lol.. JUST in case.. ugh)..Check.


----------



## Aayria (May 11, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Hardrock said:
> 
> 
> > Run and go get a flash and maybe rent a lens with f2.8. You will definitely want to use your 50 F1.8  and I would use Av mode. Extra batteries , lots of memory , and alot of prayer. Good luck and have fun.
> ...



  Yikes!  Is there ANY way you can drive a little ways outside of town to a larger city with a camera shop? Renting a 2.8  or a 1.4 would be a HUGE huge asset for this wedding. (or even a camera body if you're able!).  

   The kit lens on the D5000 is nice, I've used it for a lot of things- but is INCREDIBLY limiting for indoor Church photography


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 11, 2010)

Geaux said:


> I've never done weddings before, but I've done a Baptism.  Just have fun with it.  Bring your tripod and remember no flash (at least during the ceremony in church). Use the 50mm , but I'm sure you'll be able to make due.
> 
> Good LUCK! (and hope she really meant that she wouldn't mind if they didn't come out well)
> 
> PS, Reallly BAD on the original photographer though.  They should be ashamed.


Yeah.. she said under the circumstances and last min she would bare with me...and wouldnt hold it against me.. the mother talked me into it too..

They just said make it fun, just take pics... so.. whatever i guess.lol

And yeah. shame on the Original Photographer.... grrrr. So unprofessional. heh.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 11, 2010)

erose86 said:


> WHEW girl!  I have no input... but... good luck! :sillysmi::
> 
> I'll be rootin' for ya!



LOL :lmao: Thanks! I know I'll need it.. the nerves are setting in Now! oh man! haha


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 11, 2010)

Aayria said:


> PerfectlyFlawed said:
> 
> 
> > Hardrock said:
> ...



I wish there were, I wouldnt object for a sec.

Closest place with ANYTHING, is almost 2 hours... I dont have the time to zip there and back ( 3-4 hours at tops ) I have to be out there by 1..


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 11, 2010)

erose86 said:


> PerfectlyFlawed said:
> 
> 
> > Hardrock said:
> ...



LoL... When i said 1 horse town, I ment it literally.

We have 1 store for shopping ... WALMART..  :thumbdown: Nothing at all electronic related... super crappy huh? ( this is one good reason im moving to the City in 2 weeks..)


----------



## Aayria (May 11, 2010)

You know- maybe just use your kit lens during the ceremony then, even pop up flash if you have to.

  When it's all done, have the couple pose for some shots and re-create the highlights of the ceremony.  (the ring, the vows, the kiss...)

  Then you have more control of the situation, you can sacrifice some shutter speed (if they can hold still for 1/27th of a second lol...) and walk away with some lovely shots even though you were limited.

   Our photographer did the same thing at our wedding, but mostly because he didn't want to be intrusive during the ceremony. The "during" shots were meh, ok.. But it was the re-posed shots afterwards that wow'd us.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 11, 2010)

So is it ok to use the on cam flash??? or risk it without? I dont want to annoy everyone with the strobe lights..lol

and what about the * click click click* sound.... Sound off?

Its gonna be a pretty relaxed wedding, nothing huge or fancy... so theyre not expecting to much out of me... they know im walking in blind.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 11, 2010)

Aayria said:


> You know- maybe just use your kit lens during the ceremony then, even pop up flash if you have to.
> 
> When it's all done, have the couple pose for some shots and re-create the highlights of the ceremony.  (the ring, the vows, the kiss...)
> 
> ...



She wants lots of pre and post weddings shots... so ill be all over those..
Its the ceremony itself im like.. Ackkkkk >.<


----------



## Aayria (May 11, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> So is it ok to use the on cam flash??? or risk it without? I dont want to annoy everyone with the strobe lights..lol
> 
> and what about the * click click click* sound.... Sound off?



  You can't really turn off the click sound the shutter makes- The best I've seen is somebody who posted a "camera blimp" that goes around the body of your camera =P

   But go ahead and shoot in "silent, continuous" mode and shoot a TON.   I would still avoid pop up flash, you'll get lots of harsh areas, and lots of annoying shadows if you go that route.

    Just shoot continuous, take a ton of pictures, and really the "click" isn't that loud except to the one taking the pictures. They know you're the photographer, so let go of any noise or instrusive inhibitions- If a mostly quiet "clicking" noise is all it takes to get them some nice pictures to remember their special day, then it's a good trade off  

  Most people don't really notice the click anyway- I've asked people after Church events if I was too intrusive, and most say they hardly noticed I was there.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 11, 2010)

Aayria said:


> To turn the sound off on your D-5000, push the "info" button, then go down to "shooting modes."  There should be one in that list called "quiet mode."  (You can use the little " ? " button to show the names of the icons.)  In silent mode, your AF will not beep, and your AF lamp will not light.
> 
> If you have to choose an auto mode, I would recommend portrait over Auto.. But I would highly advise aperture priority or shutter priority if you're not comfortable with manual.
> 
> ...


.. oh ..ooops.. i totally went right passed this sucker..haha, :: reading now::


----------



## Aayria (May 11, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> .. oh ..ooops.. i totally went right passed this sucker..haha, :: reading now::



   Summary- this post is pretty much useless because I didn't realize you couldn't get the 50mm yet


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 11, 2010)

Well, Lol, I read it... There was some good advice in there.. I REALLLY appreciate the last min help. Im nuts for doing this.. but i see it as Experience and just make the best with what you have.
 ::NOTE TO SELF::.... By A FILL FLASH! lol *smh*


----------



## Aayria (May 11, 2010)

Headed out for the afternoon, so I just wanted to say good luck and have a blast!  And when you're all done, post up some pictures for us! =)


----------



## McMommy (May 11, 2010)

I am excited for you! I can't speak from experience, but the advice I have for you is to act the part! The bride knows you aren't pro, but nobody else does! Walk in like you own the place, fake confidence if you need to. But definitely assert yourself and show other people that you are the stand-in photographer and that you are the one directing the shots! Do your best, have fun, shoot a LOT and see what you get!


----------



## white (May 11, 2010)

You can create natural depth of field with your kit lenses by getting close to your subjects. I would probably take the 18-55 lens only and just move around alot.  Be nice, but get in everyone's face. And the wide-angle could be useful in creating some interesting compositions.


----------



## bazooka (May 11, 2010)

Wow, that really sucks for them, but being in your position, don't feel too pressured.  You're not the one responsible for this.  Do your best with what you have.  Take LOTS of pictures and your chances of having more successful ones goes up.


----------



## ghache (May 11, 2010)

i would rent a af-s 24-70 for the wedding day.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 11, 2010)

Aayria said:


> Headed out for the afternoon, so I just wanted to say good luck and have a blast!  And when you're all done, post up some pictures for us! =)



Will do!  when bring them home.. clean them up and i'll post some..
Thanks for your help and support! Your awesome!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 11, 2010)

ghache said:


> i would rent a af-s 24-70 for the wedding day.


  Read previous posts ^^^  ( one horse town-no stores..aside from walmart) I am going to run to walmart to see what may help me though lol ( doubtful) but well see.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 11, 2010)

McMommy said:


> I am excited for you! I can't speak from experience, but the advice I have for you is to act the part! The bride knows you aren't pro, but nobody else does! Walk in like you own the place, fake confidence if you need to. But definitely assert yourself and show other people that you are the stand-in photographer and that you are the one directing the shots! Do your best, have fun, shoot a LOT and see what you get!


  Absolutely! Thank you. lol


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 11, 2010)

white said:


> You can create natural depth of field with your kit lenses by getting close to your subjects. I would probably take the 18-55 lens only and just move around alot.  Be nice, but get in everyone's face. And the wide-angle could be useful in creating some interesting compositions.



So you think i should use the kit lens, rather than stand out of the way and zoom in?


----------



## white (May 11, 2010)

Zoom makes for lazy photography. And this is coming from someone who is still quite nervous about street shooting or any kind of 'people' shooting. 

The simple fact is the more you are engaged in the action, the better your pictures will be. Learn to use what you got. Work with the "limitations."

Easier said than done, though, right? I understand completely. If this were me, I'd use the event as an opportunity to be more outgoing and engaging as a photographer.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 11, 2010)

white said:


> Zoom makes for lazy photography. And this is coming from someone who is still quite nervous about street shooting or any kind of 'people' shooting.
> 
> The simple fact is the more you are engaged in the action, the better your pictures will be. Learn to use what you got. Work with the "limitations."
> 
> Easier said than done, though, right? I understand completely. If this were me, I'd use the event as an opportunity to be more outgoing and engaging as a photographer.



For me..wanting to use the 200mm, it isnt about being lazy. I know all of these people... and getting up in there face is no issue for me. I just assumed that the DOF, and the Bokeh and all that.... would benefit more from using it.. compared to the"crappy" kit lens...but I wont hesitate to use it if itll better the shots.


----------



## KAikens318 (May 11, 2010)

You can't go wrong with the kit lens. That thing is awesome for almost every situation (Mine is at least). Go into this thinking 'I am going to take some amazing photos'. Confidence in yourself is half the battle. If you go in thinking you are going to mess the pictures up, you probably will because you won't try as hard. Don't worry about the click of the camera like others said, they won't even notice it, and if they do, they know what you are there for and that it's all part of the ceremony. I agree with doing some posed shots after the ceremony as well. Good luck to you, I hope all goes well!!!


----------



## Hardrock (May 11, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> white said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom makes for lazy photography. And this is coming from someone who is still quite nervous about street shooting or any kind of 'people' shooting.
> ...


 

Yes I think you need to use the 200 it will allow you to get some seperation from the background.  Even if you use it at 100mm at f5.6 it should be better than the 55 at f4 for sure. It should really help smooth the background out some. Of course that is if you have the room to stand back and fill them in the frame.  During the ceremony use the longer focal length with a tripod and you should get some decent shots.  And for the reception get the wide angle and get close. Try and use Av and that way you will actually learn something, I think if you use auto you are just going to be taking a bunch of pictures.


----------



## bigtwinky (May 11, 2010)

Considering the situation, just go out and have fun. If you stress too much about it, it will impact your work.

Churches usually frown on flash. Shooting in the scene modes or in the auto mode means that the flash may pop (and probably will in a church). So instead, shoot in P mode. Its like auto, but allows you to change the settings (which you dont have to do).

Portrait mode has the camera trying to get as wide open aperture as possible for the DOF. So its like AV mode, but it sets the aperture. 

If you want to get a blurrier background, have the couple step further away from their background. Dont shove them on a wall, keep some distance.

Remember to frame nice, which will make all the difference. Dont have too much head room, dont center compose unless the shot calls for it.

Up that ISO in the church. Its better to get grainy pictures than no pictures. The grainy ones can often be somewhat fixed or turned black and white.

Use both lenses.  200 more in the church and the kit lens for portraits.

Really, just go and have fun.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 11, 2010)

You cant turn silent/quit mode off in AUTO mode?? That little light?


----------



## Derrel (May 11, 2010)

"besides it will be good experience for you"...

That's what the recruiter tells you when you sign up for the US Army...

KAikens and Big Twinky echo my sentiments. Say a little prayer, take 10 deep breaths, and get out there are do your best. Your camera has an LCD screen on the back...after any critical sequence of shots, take a peek and make sure you are in the ballpark settings wise. What you need to guard against are sloooooow shutter speeds with combined flash exposures: in some of the programmed or scene modes, the shutter speed might dip down to slow speeds like 1/4 second....that can cause blurring from existing light, and then when the flash fires, it creates a sharp,crisp flash-lighted image which when combined with a slow shutter speed setting like 1/3,1/4,1/6 up to about 1/30 second, can cause a "ghost image". Good luck!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 12, 2010)

Phew! OK.. So, I made it out alive! 930+ some images later... I was there about 8 hours. Pre wedding, post wedding... etc etc etc. A switched around from P mode, portrait and Auto ( no flash ).. Right when i was starting to get used to P mode, a pic would make me doubt it, and i didnt want to second chance it. theres no retakes! ( however, i am DEFINITELY loving it, gonna start practicing in that get used to switching settings)

The atmosphere was SUPER cramped. Small, decently lit church. small mobile home for the reception pics ( VERY crappy lighting ) at one point i had them hold a clamp light and deflect it off the ceiling, which worked pretty good.

I was Sweating bullets the whole damn time.... i think i was more nervous than they were:lmao:

BUT, what *was* a free gig... i got tipped 250 bucks for my first shoot. Not to shabby.

Ill get some pics up ( i havnt seen them yet aside from previews)... and see if i can get some C/C... 

THANK YOU all for all of your help!


----------



## KAikens318 (May 12, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Phew! OK.. So, I made it out alive! 930+ some images later... I was there about 8 hours. Pre wedding, post wedding... etc etc etc. A switched around from P mode, portrait and Auto ( no flash ).. Right when i was starting to get used to P mode, a pic would make me doubt it, and i didnt want to second chance it. theres no retakes! ( however, i am DEFINITELY loving it, gonna start practicing in that get used to switching settings)
> 
> The atmosphere was SUPER cramped. Small, decently lit church. small mobile home for the reception pics ( VERY crappy lighting ) at one point i had them hold a clamp light and deflect it off the ceiling, which worked pretty good.
> 
> ...



That is awesome! Congrats!!! I  can't wait to see some of the pics you got. Glad you got a little something out of it as well.  And just think, you can add the really good ones to your portfolio for next time!  :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JasonLambert (May 12, 2010)

Way to go!!! :thumbup:


----------



## FrankLamont (May 12, 2010)

Well done. It's tough when you're put in a situation like that.

For future reference: with slow lenses (ie, high f-number lenses like f/4, f/5.6) in the telephoto field, you shouldn't zoom - or with any kit lens, for that matter - as it simply stops down. You lose light, need a slower shutter speed... bad. 

Telephotos aren't also advisable with kit lenses as you can't compensate for the exposure without giving in to the shake that's more prevalent at that focal length.


----------



## tdz16 (May 12, 2010)

Can't wait to see the pics.  

I've been faced with the same situation for this Saturday.  Photography company apparently decided to "go another direction" with their work and bailed on the rest of their dates, including my friends wedding.  I almost bailed out too because I know I am not ready for such a gig, but I need the experience and its a "no expectations" thing like yours.

It's easy to do great work when there were no other options, that's the way I'm looking at it!

~Tom


----------



## Moe (May 12, 2010)

Glad you made it through! Looking forward to the photos!


----------



## Raizels (May 12, 2010)

Just as I was about to write about what was important to us at our wedding, I see you've done it already! All I can say is, you go, girl - I would be FREAKING!! You're my hero.


----------



## Live_free (May 12, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Phew! OK.. So, I made it out alive! 930+ some images later... I was there about 8 hours. Pre wedding, post wedding... etc etc etc. A switched around from P mode, portrait and Auto ( no flash ).. Right when i was starting to get used to P mode, a pic would make me doubt it, and i didnt want to second chance it. theres no retakes! ( however, i am DEFINITELY loving it, gonna start practicing in that get used to switching settings)
> 
> The atmosphere was SUPER cramped. Small, decently lit church. small mobile home for the reception pics ( VERY crappy lighting ) at one point i had them hold a clamp light and deflect it off the ceiling, which worked pretty good.
> 
> ...



If you need some to be PP for you, let us know. A lot of us are very good at it and can help ok shots look GREAT. I myself would help because I know this is for a wedding and you may not know how or have the programs to. Can't wait to see the pics! =D


----------



## MDWine (May 12, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> . . .I was Sweating bullets the whole damn time.... i think i was more nervous than they were:lmao:
> 
> BUT, what *was* a free gig... i got tipped 250 bucks for my first shoot. Not to shabby.. .. ..


 
Awesome! I started reading the thread yesterday and have to admit I couldn't wait to get back to see how it turned out.

It sounds like you had a blast, and you learned something... that's the best return on your investment and worry!!! (the cash ain't bad either!)  

I'm looking forward to seeing your images!

Congrats!

(OK, now what's next?  )


----------



## burstintoflame81 (May 12, 2010)

I would advise shooting in Tv or Av mode as well. They would be most useful to you I think. Since you can't get any other equipment, that pretty much ruins any other advice I think most of us would have. a Flash and faster lens would be ideal. It would also be good if you knew anyone that had another Canon dSLR that you could borrow. That way you could have them both around your neck, one with the zoom lens and one with the kit lens. You won't have time to switch out lenses in time without missing important stuff. Just make sure both cameras' sleep modes are turned off so they stay on the entire time and are ready to go at all times. Then I would also say have some backup batteries with you and backup memory cards. Shoot on many cards, not one big one incase one memory card decides to have an error you don't lose everything. ( I did not listen to this advice on here and nearly lost half of my first wedding shots. )


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 12, 2010)

So many photos... And multiples of almost most LOL ugh, where do I start! 

I definetly delete the crappy ones right? I wouldn't want them...

And do I have to do PP on ALL of the pics??? Yikes!


----------



## Hardrock (May 12, 2010)

Congrats! Now you have the fun of sorting through 900+ images. Glad to hear it went well, you may want to look into getting them printed from a professional lab (ie: Mpix or Bay photo). You definitely dont want to go to Wal-mart or Walgreens.  I use Zenfolio which uses Mpix lab and have had very good luck with them.


----------



## bigtwinky (May 12, 2010)

First off, good on you for doing your best.  I'm sure they will appreciate what you did.  There is nothing harder than a wedding, and doing one when you have no real clue what you are doing is even harder.

I had a similar story to yours.  I decided to get into photography in 2008, bought a Rebel XSI.  Some friends where getting married, but it was a low cost thing and they didnt hire a photographer.  The wedding was 4 days after I bought my camera.  I wasn't a member on any website to ask questions, I had no prior experience with photography, so here I was shooting pictures at a wedding.  I read the manual and found that the Landscape setting didn't popup the flash, so I used that when I didnt want the flash to pop... I was seriously clueless.  Av? Tv?  WTF... I shot over 800 images in the time I was there.  They were totally excited with the pics.  I look back at them and see sooooo many issues with them, but the point is that THEY were happy with them and I was happy I survived.  There were a few in there that were not too shabby and they enlarged them and have them on their wall.

So now what do you do?  

First round go through and delete the 100% crap ones...the ones that are blurry, out of focus, mistakes and so on.

Then go through and look over the multiple of each and chose the best one.  The couple wouldnt need to have 20 versions of the same image where only the corner of her mouth slightly changes position.

Once you are done with the sorting and handing them over to the couple, seriously take a look at your images and YOU decide what you did wrong and what you would redo.  Don't just post up here and ask for CC, but try and evaluate based on the situation you were in, what you could of done differently.

By all means post some up if you are stuck.  And even post up the ones you thought were great (as having these torn up in CC is what will really help you).

But give yourself a pat on the back, you are still alive


----------



## mwcfarms (May 12, 2010)

+1 Bigtwinky. Happy it worked out ok for you. Now you can breathe again right.


----------



## Ryan L (May 12, 2010)

can't wait to see them, I had the same deal but I have a little more time to prepare, august! My friend is just cheap, and can't afford a photographer. lol


----------



## Aayria (May 12, 2010)

:addpics:


----------



## --ares-- (May 12, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> So many photos... And multiples of almost most LOL ugh, where do I start!
> 
> I definetly delete the crappy ones right? I wouldn't want them...
> 
> And do I have to do PP on ALL of the pics??? Yikes!



Look up batch processing and actions in photoshop. You can program a set amount of adjustments to do the same exact thing on every photo you select for the batch.


----------



## Ryan L (May 12, 2010)

she has 900 pictures to in through! I am sure she will get them up when she has time. I wouldn't say it's worthless. I think everyone is just anxious to see them.


----------



## Aayria (May 12, 2010)

I don't think it's worthless either, but those smilies are just so pushy! =P


----------



## aliciaqw (May 12, 2010)

Good job working under pressure.  I'm joining the bandwagon of folks waiting to see the pics!  I've got a courthouse wedding and in-home reception in July so I'd like to see your shots


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 12, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> First off, good on you for doing your best.  I'm sure they will appreciate what you did.  There is nothing harder than a wedding, and doing one when you have no real clue what you are doing is even harder.
> 
> I had a similar story to yours.  I decided to get into photography in 2008, bought a Rebel XSI.  Some friends where getting married, but it was a low cost thing and they didnt hire a photographer.  The wedding was 4 days after I bought my camera.  I wasn't a member on any website to ask questions, I had no prior experience with photography, so here I was shooting pictures at a wedding.  I read the manual and found that the Landscape setting didn't popup the flash, so I used that when I didnt want the flash to pop... I was seriously clueless.  Av? Tv?  WTF... I shot over 800 images in the time I was there.  They were totally excited with the pics.  I look back at them and see sooooo many issues with them, but the point is that THEY were happy with them and I was happy I survived.  There were a few in there that were not too shabby and they enlarged them and have them on their wall.
> 
> ...



wow, what an experience you Had...lol I would have died right then... :meh:Kudos to you! :thumbup:

I am going to post some pics.. then i am going to edit some pics... and edit some more... post some more..lol.. share.. get some good shredding on them ( although i know alot of where i went wrong, and considering the situation, and no stores here that carry equipment, nor having the money for them... i was in a bind--to say the least. ) So, with what i had...lol There not *TOO* bad, imo.


----------



## mwcfarms (May 12, 2010)

Cant wait to see them. Give yourself a pat on the back.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 12, 2010)

Aayria said:


> :addpics:



LOL! Im gettin' there... im gettin' there!:lmao::greenpbl:

Im a busy bee, haha. Just got home from class... taking a deep breath, then have to head to My pinning ceremony for nursing class.... THEN- balls to the wall editing :mrgreen: Im excited to see what i can do with them!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 12, 2010)

mwcfarms said:


> Cant wait to see them. Give yourself a pat on the back.



:ats.self.on.back:: :lmao:

Thank you !


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 12, 2010)

aliciaqw said:


> Good job working under pressure.  I'm joining the bandwagon of folks waiting to see the pics!  I've got a courthouse wedding and in-home reception in July so I'd like to see your shots



well this was a "one horse town, rinky-dink Mobile/module like church"  SUPER tiny. and CLUTTERED like you wouldnd believe. so my PRE-wedding pictures SUCKED, imo. they wouldnt let us move anything. *smh* and She got ready in the bathroom---all of us in there, im taking pictures AND helping dress the bride.... vacuum's, towels, boxes, chairs everywhere.. Ugh. Was horrible.

Shxt Happens though i guess huh?lol


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 12, 2010)

Hardrock said:


> Congrats! Now you have the fun of sorting through 900+ images. Glad to hear it went well, you may want to look into getting them printed from a professional lab (ie: Mpix or Bay photo). You definitely dont want to go to Wal-mart or Walgreens.  I use Zenfolio which uses Mpix lab and have had very good luck with them.


GooDTimes! LOL ... im dreading 900+ pics worth of editing.... butill start off and im sure itll get easier.

...oh, and i asked about the printing set ups. They just want me put them all on CDR's.... all edited and unedited...... mainly because it was a *free* shoot... and My friends mother "tipped" me some money...but i wasnt expected to print, however, i offered to get them in the right direction.

CDR's are ok for those right? wont loose the quality?


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 12, 2010)

Thank you for taking the time for such a detailed posting ... i appreciate the help and great advice from all of you!


----------



## Hardrock (May 12, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Hardrock said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats! Now you have the fun of sorting through 900+ images. Glad to hear it went well, you may want to look into getting them printed from a professional lab (ie: Mpix or Bay photo). You definitely dont want to go to Wal-mart or Walgreens. I use Zenfolio which uses Mpix lab and have had very good luck with them.
> ...


 

They should be ok on cdr's! Just be carefull when editing the skin tones or colors in the images. In my experience when printed the colors may be off depending on where the image is printed. Try and talk them in to using a professional lab when thay want to print them.  Oh take the free money and buy some more camera equipment for the next wedding! Glad to hear you had fun and got some good shots.


----------



## reznap (May 12, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> CDR's are ok for those right? wont loose the quality?



No, they won't lose quality but you'll fill the CDs up quickly.


----------



## Ryan L (May 12, 2010)

I turn images off on my phone so pages load faster, I saw a bunch under your post so I turned them on, selected high quality, and reloaded the page. Only to find, I love photo, and Nikon stamps! What a tease! lol


----------



## MDWine (May 12, 2010)

This is what a forum should always be. How wonderful you all are for your support and encouragement...  It's been a joy to read!


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (May 12, 2010)

I just came across this thread, and great job, PF! I am in a similar situation for a friend's wedding at the end of this month, but unlike you, I have a few more weeks of researching and learning. I'm feeling the pressure to produce awesomeness because both my friend and her man are professional photographers. gah! The photographer they first hired backed out, and another (her friend) had her equipment stolen. Fortunately, she will be at the wedding, and my friend, her new husband and the friend are letting me borrow their equipment.


----------



## Ryan L (May 13, 2010)

alright, now your killing us!


----------



## Beatnik (May 13, 2010)

I just read this thread from start to finish. Glad you came through it ok. Can't wait to see some photos.


----------



## DerekSalem (May 13, 2010)

Derrel said:


> "besides it will be good experience for you"...
> 
> That's what the recruiter tells you when you sign up for the US Army...
> 
> KAikens and Big Twinky echo my sentiments. Say a little prayer, take 10 deep breaths, and get out there are do your best. Your camera has an LCD screen on the back...after any critical sequence of shots, take a peek and make sure you are in the ballpark settings wise. What you need to guard against are sloooooow shutter speeds with combined flash exposures: in some of the programmed or scene modes, the shutter speed might dip down to slow speeds like 1/4 second....that can cause blurring from existing light, and then when the flash fires, it creates a sharp,crisp flash-lighted image which when combined with a slow shutter speed setting like 1/3,1/4,1/6 up to about 1/30 second, can cause a "ghost image". Good luck!



heh maybe I'm a bit biased but the military usually *IS* a great experience for people. It's a fantastic learning experience and can change lives in a very good way.


To the OP: I'd definitely recommend giving them CDs (or DVDs if you can) with the pictures, but then make sure to send them to Mpix.com so they can get some good prints if they want to.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 13, 2010)

MDWine said:


> This is what a forum should always be. How wonderful you all are for your support and encouragement...  It's been a joy to read!



Definitely agree! :thumbup:


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 13, 2010)

I'd definitely recommend giving them CDs (or DVDs if you can) with the pictures, but then make sure to send them to Mpix.com so they can get some good prints if they want to.

I am, i wont mess with the printing at this point. Ill clean some of them up, and put them all  ( probably about 7 or 800 when im done)... they get CD'rs.. I dont know if giving them a DVD would be good, not sure how computer literate they are.

and i WILL give them all the photo printing sites recommended.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Ryan L (May 13, 2010)

DerekSalem said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > "besides it will be good experience for you"...
> ...


 
:thumbup:
Agree 100%, my life would have been totally different if I didn't join. I wouldn't trade the experience, freindships, or places I got to visit and learn about for anything.


----------



## Ryan L (May 13, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> I'd definitely recommend giving them CDs (or DVDs if you can) with the pictures, but then make sure to send them to Mpix.com so they can get some good prints if they want to.


 
How about giving us one!!?? lol


----------



## myfotoguy (May 13, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> MDWine said:
> 
> 
> > This is what a forum should always be. How wonderful you all are for your support and encouragement... It's been a joy to read!
> ...


 
Me too! What a great thread!! I'm thoroughly enjoying this, and looking forward to seeing some pictures (when you get time).


----------



## bigtwinky (May 13, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Aayria said:
> 
> 
> > :addpics:
> ...


 
Dont go overboard on the processing.  Or if you do, really try and look at it with a critical eye.  If you arent comfortable with post processing, people can easily make something nice look bad.

Sharpness here, slight saturation, maybe a black white conversion...


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 13, 2010)

Ok.... i FINALLY am done with school, and can start working on these. I am going to post up a few  unedited.... just so you can see what im working with...

and please keep in mind im a complete amateur... so they *will* probably suck lol 
But i will just hope they like them..
a lot of them look like snap shots... ill post a few "from the wedding" for now.

trying to figure out how to use flickr. and put the pics in here. ( i normally use photobucket.lol

Flickr: ForeverPhotographyAz's Photostream

This is all Flickr would allow me to post up ( for free membership )
A little bit of what im working with... and as you can see it needs A LOT of editing.

Ill post more individually, and  I am just now getting a chance to sort through them, so i have yet to edit anything.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 13, 2010)

BUMP!
Pictures :meh: ahhh! haha.

Mainly with the Editing, im wanting to clone out A LOT of stray objects, or even shadows. Convert some to black and white..
 ( still havent gone in and deleted the massive amounts of multiples... so there are repeats in the link i added. )
... anything that needs to be editied, LOTS of crops...

Youll all see... theyre crying for help! lol


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 13, 2010)

Excuse the large amount of pictures.. im not sure how else to show you  this.. anyway, so here is what i am seeing.. here are some of the  *better* pictures... some that i will be editing.


Shine on the forehead removed, extra space is blown out from the sun so  perhaps darken that?, clone out the green strings holding the rose bush
1.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Remove/clone out all blemishes.. the glare on her hair, ( i dont  remember using flash so..hmm but w/e) Clone out that annoying bit of  roof top top left corner.
2.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bride and grooms kids. Too dark. run away hairs bug me.. but i dont  think i can edit those out.
3.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I said to the boy," Give your sister a kiss on the cheek!" lol, he  goes.. ahh EWWWW no WAY!, so She kissed him... haha. was adorable. Can  be brightened up..that flowers bug me a little, not sure what to do with  those.
4.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PROBABLY, the ONLY decent pose with them... the bride HATES pictures,  didnt want any of her, and any time asked to pose or stay still or  whatever, she was  slouched and moaned. so she didnt make it easy. The  cars behind them have gotta go though.
5.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







( and i cut off her elbow ) *sigh*


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 13, 2010)

Here are a few more with the cake. With these ...they literally had crap  for lighting in the kitchen, it was also small and cluttered. So they  clipped a clamp light to the oven and shined it up the the ceiling to  deflect the light on to the cake.

Really dark.
1.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glare.. and the background.ick.
2.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I believe the glare on the fridge was from the little light on the  camera, not the flash itself
3.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




again sorry for all of the pictures in this thread back to back... Just thought id share..


----------



## Geaux (May 13, 2010)

I think you did a GREAT job for the circumstances and limited lenses.

*thumbsup*


----------



## Raizels (May 13, 2010)

These pics make me curious. Could you maybe take some time o give some background?


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 13, 2010)

Raizels said:


> These pics make me curious. Could you maybe take some time o give some background?



What do you mean? lol


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 13, 2010)

Geaux said:


> I think you did a GREAT job for the circumstances and limited lenses.
> 
> *thumbsup*



Thats only a *few* of them too, the "better" ones IMO, but theres probably about 800 after deleting others. 

Thank you!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 13, 2010)

I Didnt want to post this again, here is a link to an original/edited pic, pp was done in Gimp... I posted it for Cc to see if i was on the right track.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...lery/203421-janis-c-c-please.html#post1909611


----------



## Aayria (May 13, 2010)

Yay pictures!!!!! =)

   I think you did very well for the circumstances and gear, especially being your first real chance at an event, let alone a wedding!  I'll bet the experience was absolutely invaluable and you loved every minute! 

  I'd like to try my hand at a couple of your pictures, but unfortunately wont' have time until later this evening or tomorrow morning.  But I had to stop by and peek, great job =)


----------



## Foques (May 13, 2010)

perhaps, it is my work monitor, but shots look soft and bland.. 

I realize that the interior shots would be hard to accomplish with the hardware you have, but outside shots shouldn't have been an issue.

did you shoot in raw or jpeg?


----------



## Noonz (May 13, 2010)

Do you mind if i edit a couple?


----------



## DerekSalem (May 13, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> I'd definitely recommend giving them CDs (or DVDs if you can) with the pictures, but then make sure to send them to Mpix.com so they can get some good prints if they want to.
> 
> I am, i wont mess with the printing at this point. Ill clean some of them up, and put them all  ( probably about 7 or 800 when im done)... they get CD'rs.. I dont know if giving them a DVD would be good, not sure how computer literate they are.
> 
> and i WILL give them all the photo printing sites recommended.  :mrgreen:



Well as long as they have a DVD reader in the computer (if it was built within the past 10 years it will) it'll read it just like a CD. That way you can put them all on 1 DVD instead of splitting it into multiple CDs (not sure what camera you have or anything). With editing the pics could come out to be quite large...if I took 750 shots (what you averaged) and all of them were edited (even if just batch sharpening and contrast/color) each picture in Jpeg would come out to around 20Mb...which means about 15Gb of pictures. Putting those on CDs would mean around 17 CDs most likely. Might take awhile =P


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 13, 2010)

Noonz said:


> Do you mind if i edit a couple?



No i dont.. you are more than welcome too.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 13, 2010)

Foques said:


> perhaps, it is my work monitor, but shots look soft and bland..
> 
> I realize that the interior shots would be hard to accomplish with the hardware you have, but outside shots shouldn't have been an issue.
> 
> did you shoot in raw or jpeg?



jpeg


----------



## Ryan L (May 13, 2010)

Raizels said:


> These pics make me curious. Could you maybe take some time o give some background?


 
There is 6 pages of background right before this page!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 13, 2010)

Ryan L said:


> Raizels said:
> 
> 
> > These pics make me curious. Could you maybe take some time o give some background?
> ...



lol, ok... meaning like who, what, when... where... etc. Yeah? Hmm.

Raizels, did you read the prior posts?


----------



## Ryan L (May 13, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Foques said:
> 
> 
> > perhaps, it is my work monitor, but shots look soft and bland..
> ...


 

JPG!!?? Why didn't you shoot in RAW?? Especially considering the lens limitation! Exposure would have been a little easier to edit. They aren't bad though, and at least you got the experience under your belt. You wil know what you will want to do different next time. (Other than having time to plan it out!) Looking back, what would you have done different? Only curious since my friends wedding is in a few months.


----------



## vtf (May 13, 2010)

Is you trigger finger worn out. I think it was a very good job for the situation plus an outstanding opportunity for experience. :thumbup:


----------



## mbcreate (May 13, 2010)

Congrats!!! I just read this thread from the beginning and I couldn't  stop doing. All the tips that other members gave, and all the words of  affirmation was a great history and overall you did a fantastic job. You  got a good eye and future on this business...
Good job!:thumbup:


----------



## JasonLambert (May 14, 2010)

I love this image... You did an over all good job. Hope you like the edit... I just like playing with ps. 

Again, good job!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 14, 2010)

Ryan L said:


> PerfectlyFlawed said:
> 
> 
> > Foques said:
> ...



lol.:meh:
I dont know the difference between RAW and JPG ...I guess i could google it, but i never thought it was a huge difference for a beginner. lol
I am still trying to learn my settings.
I know a lot of what i would do differently..
First off, a TRIPOD. ( which i might add i bought tonight)
...i also got my 50mm today, but im not savvy enough on manual lenses to have been confident using it for a "cant screw anything up" shoot..
a Fill flash... like sb-400, 600 or something?
also MORE knowledge of the manual settings...

But we learn from the mistakes and mishaps.. and im learning using this 50mm.
I would have been more assertive. But i learned alot.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 14, 2010)

JasonLambert said:


> I love this image... You did an over all good job. Hope you like the edit... I just like playing with ps.
> 
> Again, good job!



im likin' the edit--good job! thank you. What all did you do to it? im noticing the stickers in the windows gone first off... looks a little darker, cleaner...sharper


----------



## JasonLambert (May 14, 2010)

I used photoshop to correct the exposure  and then with selective color I brought out the greens a little while adding a little more contrast and I did the same for the reds. Her flowers and his tie looked a little dull. I then bumped the sharpness by +9 just to make it a little more crisp. 

I did a real quick (sloppy) job of removing the letters. I wanted to see if I could keep the dress looking natural after removing the letters from behind it... I think it turned out ok.


----------



## JasonLambert (May 14, 2010)

Ok... Last edit, I need to go to bed. I just start playing and I cant stop. This one I thought was a great idea and a great shot. Someone posted this edit either on here or a video I saw... So much info to keep strait. But I like the way it works enough to make an automation of it. I think it works well with the image. 






EDIT: BTW the edit was done by first correcting the exposure and then I did the following,

1. make copy of the image
2. desaturate the copy (make top layer)
3. gaussian blur (10 pixels) the copy
4. set the opacity of the copy to 60%


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 14, 2010)

JasonLambert said:


> Ok... Last edit, I need to go to bed. I just start playing and I cant stop. This one I thought was a great idea and a great shot. Someone posted this edit either on here or a video I saw... So much info to keep strait. But I like the way it works enough to make an automation of it. I think it works well with the image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG! I love this! your awesome! I dont have photoshop on this computer yet... only PSP 12.. i wonder if i can do this in PSP too? ill try.

thank you!

If you wouldnt mind sending the original edit of this...( Only in case this changed quality or size...if not then dont worry about it.)
My email is
ForeverPhotography@msn.com

again thank you!

i am going to post some more edits later i am working on


----------



## Raizels (May 14, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Ryan L said:
> 
> 
> > Raizels said:
> ...



yup I did, I mean I'd like to know about the people, why they're marrying, who the kids are - strictly none of my business, but you know...


----------



## bigtwinky (May 14, 2010)

Why are you thinking of getting a tripod?

Every photographer should have one, but mine is only used for long exposures.  Some people use one in studio, but it doesnt move.  Thats the problem with tripods is that they are not mobile.

When doing a wedding, you are constantly moving, up, down, here, there... moving a tripod would be a real pain, considering all the stuff and people around you.


----------



## JasonLambert (May 14, 2010)

> If you wouldnt mind sending the original edit of this...



Sent.


----------



## bigtwinky (May 14, 2010)

mbcreate said:


> Congrats!!! I just read this thread from the beginning and I couldn't stop doing. All the tips that other members gave, and all the words of affirmation was a great history and overall you did a fantastic job.


 
This community is a great help for new photographers when the photographer shows a want to learn and better themselves.  The pros here are great at getting involved and helping someone out when its the right time to do so. 

Shows that a positive attitude can get you a long way.  :thumbup:


----------



## Raizels (May 14, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Raizels said:
> 
> 
> > yup I did, I mean I'd like to know about the people, why they're marrying, who the kids are - strictly none of my business, but you know...
> ...



People are interesting! These pics make me want to know these peeps, especially after this entire thread!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 14, 2010)

vtf said:


> Is you trigger finger worn out. I think it was a very good job for the situation plus an outstanding opportunity for experience. :thumbup:



No my trigger finger was fine..it was my eye squinting for 7+ hours... My eye didnt want to close, or even work for that matter. all blurred from looking the the view finder all day haha


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 14, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> Why are you thinking of getting a tripod?
> 
> Every photographer should have one, but mine is only used for long exposures.  Some people use one in studio, but it doesnt move.  Thats the problem with tripods is that they are not mobile.
> 
> When doing a wedding, you are constantly moving, up, down, here, there... moving a tripod would be a real pain, considering all the stuff and people around you.



well everyone says. "GET A TRIPOD" lol, so.. last night I DID.
 A little late.. but better than never.
I figured it wouldnt work with the wedding afterward though.. i was on my knees..up and down... running.. climbing... that tripod would have just got in the way most of the time.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 14, 2010)

JasonLambert said:


> > If you wouldnt mind sending the original edit of this...
> 
> 
> Sent.



Thanks tons Jason! :hugs:


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 14, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Raizels said:
> 
> 
> > yup I did, I mean I'd like to know about the people, why they're marrying, who the kids are - strictly none of my business, but you know...
> ...



 I know, right?... im not even sure what to say. * no offense Raizel* just not sure ... guess I could give a " short beat down "

..Probably marrying because they're deeply in love? 
They have 3 kids, I blieve there about 6-4-and almost 2y.o, those were the kids dressed up in tuxes, and the pink dress.
They landed in a once horse town... and...TADA!.
 ......the end. ?
 I dont know..lol I kind of stay out of there business ( even though hes my best friends brother) but.. eh. Ya  know? lol


----------



## Raizels (May 15, 2010)

Raizels said:


> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> > Raizels said:
> ...



Like I said........ People are interesting 
I'm not usually curious about people I see in pictures, but after reading so much about them, I felt like part of the story is missing.
It's courageous of them to get married - these days you never know how it's going to turn out. I salute them.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 15, 2010)

Raizels said:


> Raizels said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...



Yeah...salute is another word, not one i would have chose :lmao: lol

Shes a hand full..... just wish 'em good luck! lol


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 15, 2010)

bump bumpidy bump bump!!! :lmao: ( dont even know if i needed to do that... but the caffeine has taken over.. sorry) lol

So, ive been thinking... and messing around with gimp, and i just keep screwing it up..lol i thought laso or remove background edits worked... the one i youtubed... made the entire picture blue and cut him out.. i was so confused...actually *am* still.... im slowly learning.
 is there ( or would it be a waste of time) to remove him from this picture and put him in a more likable.. less distracted scene?.. His father made me shoot this one..and i dont care for it, mainly because of the " stop and shoot"... i wasnt able to retake a shot of him that night. But id hate to *trash*it.
1.)






....and What would you recommend I do with this shot? ( either of the childrens shots i like them both)
How can i make these better?

2.)




2.)EDITED





^^not sure what else i can do for this?

3.)





Thank yoU!


----------



## vtf (May 16, 2010)

#1, Not sure how to do it but changing the entire back ground is probably the best solution imo, Im not at that level yet tho. I cant see cropping or blurring will be the solution. Now you got me wanting to try that. BTW did the bride walk through there, just curious about what appears to be rose petals.

#2 is the cutest of all, I can't see you recreating that pose, it looks like such a spontaeous reaction within a posed picture.  I'd crop the edges some to get the shadows and plug in removed.

#3 Is a cute pose, not as cute as #2. I am distracted by his shirt tail and the plant behind them. Not sure if cloning them out would be good tho.

Im sure someone with more experience will help guide your way on the tech side. Good effort, Keep it up. Hope your eye gets better.


----------



## mwcfarms (May 16, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> mbcreate said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats!!! I just read this thread from the beginning and I couldn't stop doing. All the tips that other members gave, and all the words of affirmation was a great history and overall you did a fantastic job.
> ...


 
So very very true. Attitude not aptitude makes all the difference.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 16, 2010)

vtf said:


> #1, Not sure how to do it but changing the entire back ground is probably the best solution imo, Im not at that level yet tho. I cant see cropping or blurring will be the solution. Now you got me wanting to try that. BTW did the bride walk through there, just curious about what appears to be rose petals.
> 
> #2 is the cutest of all, I can't see you recreating that pose, it looks like such a spontaeous reaction within a posed picture.  I'd crop the edges some to get the shadows and plug in removed.
> 
> ...



I know i dont know how to either... but it sure makes me want to learn.lol
i feel that i NEED to do something with that picture... =/
#2  , I asked for him to kiss his sister on the cheek for the pic.. and hes like Oooh Ewww noooo Way!!!!! haha the reaction was pricless!

And for the first shot in regards to the rose petals.. She did walk through there... but i believe those were from the kids picking the rose bush near by... they used fake rose petals down the isle.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 16, 2010)

there will be more edits to be posted in this thread when i get some time in between packing and moving .... 

I know its not very active, but i didnt forget


----------



## Aayria (May 16, 2010)

I played a bit with the adorable picture of the two children.. To my eye it was screaming for vignetting, such a cute shot! =) Cloned out the flowers, healed some edges, played with the color/luminosity/clarity.....


----------



## GregD (May 16, 2010)

Hi, I'm yet another person who just read the whole thread through! great story, great advice and some good pictures! well done with the photos and great picture with the kid not wanting a kiss! haha great addition to the photo album. 

Well done and great thread


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 17, 2010)

Aayria said:


> I played a bit with the adorable picture of the two children.. To my eye it was screaming for vignetting, such a cute shot! =) Cloned out the flowers, healed some edges, played with the color/luminosity/clarity.....



I like this.. ill have to go in there and edit one spot i noticed.. looks like where the flowers were cloned, it smudged or something. theres still something there..lol

Thank you for your dedication to this thread. I will post some new edits as i get them done, im in between packing.. tomorrow ill have some down time.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 17, 2010)

GregD said:


> Hi, I'm yet another person who just read the whole thread through! great story, great advice and some good pictures! well done with the photos and great picture with the kid not wanting a kiss! haha great addition to the photo album.
> 
> Well done and great thread



Thank you for reading, and thank you for your input and support!:mrgreen:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 17, 2010)

Congrats on on the experience PF!
I think this is the first successful "My First Wedding" thread I have seen. LOL

Aayria, I don't care for your edit very much. Skin has gone too pink, and the reds are too red. The back wall has a sickly green tinge to it. I know fancy effects are subjective, but I don't think this image screamed vignetting, and certainly not white vignetting. The white is too close in tone or value to the wall that it does not read well that it's even there at all, and then you have it well defined on the bottom with the carpet. It just doesn't make visual sense.
Less is more.
I think just a slightly tighter crop would have sufficed.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 17, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Congrats on on the experience PF!
> I think this is the first successful "My First Wedding" thread I have seen. LOL
> 
> Aayria, I don't care for your edit very much. Skin has gone too pink, and the reds are too red. The back wall has a sickly green tinge to it. I know fancy effects are subjective, but I don't think this image screamed vignetting, and certainly not white vignetting. The white is too close in tone or value to the wall that it does not read well that it's even there at all, and then you have it well defined on the bottom with the carpet. It just doesn't make visual sense.
> ...



:thumbup: you brought out some very good points... My eye is still untrained.lol
im learning though with amazing photographers throughout tpf.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 17, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Congrats on on the experience PF!
> I think this is the first successful "My First Wedding" thread I have seen. LOL



 Thank you Bitter, I actually find this quite complimenting! ( especially from you) I honestly can say I gave it my all with everything I had at the time being...

Ive added to my collection..
remote, 50mm, and a tripod... SINCE the wedding... and it will continue to keep growing.. but after i get more ( way more) knowledge .. some better lighting equipment... I may give weddings another chance..lol

This forum has taught me A LOT! Im very glad i signed up!

Thanks Again!


----------



## Misfitlimp (May 17, 2010)

here ya go. a quick selection. Hows this for less cluttered?


----------



## Aayria (May 17, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Congrats on on the experience PF!
> I think this is the first successful "My First Wedding" thread I have seen. LOL
> 
> Aayria, I don't care for your edit very much. Skin has gone too pink, and the reds are too red. The back wall has a sickly green tinge to it. I know fancy effects are subjective, but I don't think this image screamed vignetting, and certainly not white vignetting. The white is too close in tone or value to the wall that it does not read well that it's even there at all, and then you have it well defined on the bottom with the carpet. It just doesn't make visual sense.
> ...




You just completely ruined my self esteem! I can never edit pictures again, you are SO MEAN!!!!!!:violin:


...

....


:mrgreen:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 17, 2010)

I knew you could handle it.

Don't get me wrong though. I love well done appropriate PP, and effects. It's hard to decide when and where and how far. I try to keep to the "less is more" mantra, when in doubt.


----------



## Aayria (May 17, 2010)

On a serious note, though, I can see where you're coming from. I would normally agree with the less is more mentality (which is pretty evident on my website), but this struck me as such a playfull shot, I thought it would be a good one to go all out on =) Also, I just downloaded my trial of photoshop and lightroom beta and have been a bit "slider" happy  Anyway, your opinion is good, and I think I mostly agree, but I still kind of like this edit, especially if the client wanted something a bit more playful. I tried not to go overboard with the pink tones, but I probably would bump down the red slider a bit.

As for the smudge and poor cloning job, I was just going for something that got the idea across, but if the OP or anyone was actually going to use it, I'd make it cleaner.

  As for the greenish hue to the wall, I'm getting more of a light blue-ish white on my screen , hmmmmm....


----------



## Aayria (May 17, 2010)

Ok ok.. I'll be back in a few minutes with the BEST. EDIT. EVER. of that picture...



:mrgreen:


----------



## Aayria (May 17, 2010)

Ok.. So I took what bitter had to say to heart.

The pink/red channels needed adjusting. And the white vignetting wasn't defined eough against that light wall, it really needed to make more visual sense.  And the blueish or greenish hue to the wall was still unclear.

So I made everything much more clear to convey the idea more succinctly.










I don't know, too over the top?

Just incase it was too much, I thought to myself "what does EVERYONE love?"  I know!  






:mrgreen:

*To the OP... despite ALL my hard work, I will try my best not to be TOO offended if you decide not to offer these edits to the newlyweds.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 17, 2010)

OMG! You have got to be kidding me!
You need to delete Photoshop, pronto!

Actually that was hilarious, and thank you for such a good laugh so early in the morning. You forgot to add some hearts and thought bubbles, to be critical.

Ok, back to serious. You said that the image was playfull, and thus the decision to add things to accentuate it. That's exactly my decision not to on this. It is SOOOOOoo cute as it is, it can stand on it's own.


----------



## AlexL (May 17, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Phew! OK.. So, I made it out alive! 930+ some images later... I was there about 8 hours. Pre wedding, post wedding... etc etc etc. A switched around from P mode, portrait and Auto ( no flash ).. Right when i was starting to get used to P mode, a pic would make me doubt it, and i didnt want to second chance it. theres no retakes! ( however, i am DEFINITELY loving it, gonna start practicing in that get used to switching settings)
> 
> The atmosphere was SUPER cramped. Small, decently lit church. small mobile home for the reception pics ( VERY crappy lighting ) at one point i had them hold a clamp light and deflect it off the ceiling, which worked pretty good.
> 
> ...



Just started to read the post and I think you are awesome. I would have probably passed out after 30 minutes into the shoot.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 17, 2010)

Aayria said:


> Ok.. So I took what bitter had to say to heart.
> 
> The pink/red channels needed adjusting. And the white vignetting wasn't defined eough against that light wall, it really needed to make more visual sense.  And the blueish or greenish hue to the wall was still unclear.
> 
> ...



lol, Aayria, You're a riot! :lmao: :hug::


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 17, 2010)

Misfitlimp said:


> here ya go. a quick selection. Hows this for less cluttered?



Yeah.. thats definitely less cluttered lol 
*
How* did you do this? thats why Im here.. to learn ~

_what_ else could i possibly do with this picture to make it more appealing to the client?
 The edges are a little rough, im sure i can fix that... but should i do anything else to it?

Thank you for your input and Pp ! :thumbup:


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 18, 2010)

BUMP!
**New Edits** tell me what you think? If i did ok.. and what I can do to  make them better.
I used PSP x2, Im new to photo editing.. so im still learning tricks...
I dont plan on giving the clients the watermarked images either... just  so you all know that ahead of time. I am just practicing with them.

Cleaned up, cloned, blurred, messed with contrast/saturation,  cropped...etc.
1.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sharpened the gems and rings.. smoothed and softened skin tones...
2.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This shot had a ton of background distractions...was practicly sitting  on an oven.. fridge and stuff in the back.. so this is my very first  attempt at this type of edit. removed the background, filled it  in...adjusted a few other things.. hows the edit on this.? and should i  have done something different to it?
5.)


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 18, 2010)

Because i posted them in here... I cant re-post my new edits else where for C/C can I?

(*** C/C Welcome***)

Really am Just sharing these for those who have grown an interest, and followed this thread


----------



## Raizels (May 18, 2010)

1 is sweet, too bad about the busy background
2 is lovely!
5 is kinda dark, but I guess you know that


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 18, 2010)

Raizels said:


> 5 is kinda dark, but I guess you know that



ah crap! It looked different on my laptop when editing it, than now on my Pc.

....bah. Wonder if I can fix that make the bow and edging stand out.. without making it look REALLY bad like a cake was cut out and posted into a background or anything.

Thanks for bringing that up.lol


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 18, 2010)

Raizels said:


> 1 is sweet, too bad about the busy background



I tried cloning out the door framing... this was a random shot.. so i didnt think about the background.(ooops), But when i cloned it all out.. it looked 10x worse. But Im not that great at that stuff.. so maybe ill try again.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 18, 2010)

Wooo  so i got tipped another 100 bucks from the groom... that brings the *first wedding* shoot tally to $350... After all the editing ive put into this .. and im not even near done yet, I can say i am please with the payout.

Anyone have any other C/C on the new edits? ( thinking about posting them into a C/C thread)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 18, 2010)




----------



## reznap (May 18, 2010)

^ Was gonna say the white's were too gray but forget why I didn't

You know... looking at that...
I am incredibly self-conscious of my hands, mainly my fingernails.  Years of abuse has made them - unpresentable (used to be a diesel mechanic, before that marine corps).

His fingernails are a distraction to that photo.  I made them look a bit more manicured I guess by using the paint brush, sort of softened them up.
I'd do this to my own hands if they showed up in a photo of mine as well.

What do you think?  I tried to keep it subtle but it's hard working with a low-res jpeg.






EDIT:  I *really* like this photo btw OP.  Good job


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 18, 2010)

I'd avoid editing on your laptop, most of your images  (in that last post) look underexposed/dark.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 18, 2010)

***Aayria, see what I did there?


----------



## Aayria (May 18, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> ***Aayria, see what I did there?






I do like that.. But is it just me, or has it lost a bit of contrast? Could be my monitor too...

If there is a nicer way to clone out the flowers, I think that would make your edit my favorite


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 18, 2010)

I wasn't gonna mess with the flowers for this. Yeah, they could be removed successfully. Straightening the wall, and bringing up the exposure is more important.

Too much contrast removes all detail from his clothing.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 19, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I'd avoid editing on your laptop, most of your images  (in that last post) look underexposed/dark.



Yeah,.. i see that now * sigh * Totally bummed about that... i wonder if i can just go in and adjust the exposure?!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 19, 2010)

reznap said:


> ^ Was gonna say the white's were too gray but forget why I didn't
> 
> You know... looking at that...
> I am incredibly self-conscious of my hands, mainly my fingernails.  Years of abuse has made them - unpresentable (used to be a diesel mechanic, before that marine corps).
> ...



I noticed this as well.. actually surprised that i didnt fix his nails.. they were buggin the crap out of me.. only thing i did to them was soften them...i forgot to bother going back ( so THANK YOU very much for pointing that out. ... and even editing them!

I also noticed that the dress was grey not white.. but i was editing them on the laptop ( which I have come to conclusion.. sucks for editing because the colors are off or whatever), so it didnt look THAT bad until i got to my PC, then im like * awww Shxt! * haha... i wasnt sure if adjusting it would blow it out.. but your edit was nicely done.. ill have to go back and make the changes to these edits without the watermarks for my clients.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 19, 2010)

Thank you Bitter and Reznap!


... What do you guys think about the cake shot I cut the background out of...(i know its ridiculously dark) Does it look like Crap? wondering past couple of days.... its bugging me..Almost tempted to lighten it or change background color on it.

Suggestions?


----------



## Aayria (May 19, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I wasn't gonna mess with the flowers for this. Yeah, they could be removed successfully. Straightening the wall, and bringing up the exposure is more important.
> 
> Too much contrast removes all detail from his clothing.



Tighter crop definitely looks much nicer there.

  I am always a little nervous about cropping sometimes.. At what point do you start to loose too much image quality for printing purposes? (Obviously I don't think it's an issue in this picture..) but how much cropping is too much?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 19, 2010)

How much is too much?

Well, that is where your creative judgement comes in, and what looks good to you.

As far as cropping too much for print, that depends on the resolution of the image, and how large you want to print.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 22, 2010)

wow, over 3000 views!

After my big move this weekend.. there will be more edits! ( Haven't forgotten about this thread or its followers..lol )


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jun 22, 2010)

I've posted up several *new* Edits from this series... If you'd care to  view them, you can visit my Flickr for this project. 
Still have many pictures from the series...However, I dont plan on editing all of nearly 700 shots. So here are some of them I have done.
Feel free to CC, If youd like, I always appreciate it ( although, its annoying from a link, I'm sorry lol)

Flickr: ForeverPhotographyAz's Photostream

Thanks for looking!

(Every time I try to attach a picture via Flickr , the picture link shows as being broken...?) Still not sure what im doing wrong.


----------

